# How to stream US videos online



## curiosa (Feb 23, 2011)

How do people currently watch videos online from US sites? I can't watch Project Runway nor access video on ABC, etc. I know there are VPN clients that will allow you to get a US IP address but I'm curious as to people's personal experiences.

I found a way to get free calls to the US with my Google Voice account but I haven't figured out a free way to get access to a US IP address. Thanks.


----------



## DennyDaddy (May 3, 2011)

Hello...

Google it. A lot is listed, apply and your all set!


----------



## curiosa (Feb 23, 2011)

I have Googled it and I am a technical person. I should seriously stop asking questions because people like to assume that research hasn't been made prior to posing a question. So much for asking people for their personal experiences.


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

curiosa said:


> How do people currently watch videos online from US sites? I can't watch Project Runway nor access video on ABC, etc. I know there are VPN clients that will allow you to get a US IP address but I'm curious as to people's personal experiences.
> 
> I found a way to get free calls to the US with my Google Voice account but I haven't figured out a free way to get access to a US IP address. Thanks.





You actually have more than one concern to overcome. First of all is the fact that many suppliers will not or cannot send programs to Mexico. So let’s take this step by step. 

Your first problem is to get a way to hide your actual location. There is more than one way to do this. You can establish a VPN (virtual private network), you can use a proxy server or you can use some software that actually hides or changes your IP address (that’s the address your internet provider gives your computer).
Then you must decide if you want to put the shows on your TV set or just on your computer. If you want it only on your computer then you’re basically finished.

I must warn you that some of the above solutions offer free service and many are very cost effective but remember in most cases you get what you pay for. I have a VPN that costs me $50 US a year and it works very well.

If you want to put it on your TV set then I’d need more information to try to assist you.


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

curiosa said:


> I have Googled it and I am a technical person. I should seriously stop asking questions because people like to assume that research hasn't been made prior to posing a question. So much for asking people for their personal experiences.


I would strongly suggest that you calm down and give some of us a chance to respond. You didn't say that you had already Googled the question so how are we to know just where you stand in your search? The suggestion to "google it" is a very good one. Nothing in your question shows your level of understanding nor does it show what you have done to answer your question and since there are different directions that you might take the answer really makes sense.

:ranger:


----------



## curiosa (Feb 23, 2011)

Which service do you use pappabee? I saw several online and noticed that some have bandwidth limitations. Thanks!!

Let me add that I have years of technical support under my belt so I am tech savvy. Google is my first avenue. I like to pose questions here to see what people's personal experiences are. I guess I should start putting that in my posts and I am calm.


----------



## DennyDaddy (May 3, 2011)

Curisoa...

If you are such a tech person.. You should be able to figure it out and inform us low levels....on how to do it! Maybe a good idear, no. I'm done


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

curiosa said:


> Which service do you use pappabee? I saw several online and noticed that some have bandwidth limitations. Thanks!!
> 
> Let me add that I have years of technical support under my belt so I am tech savvy. Google is my first avenue. I like to pose questions here to see what people's personal experiences are. I guess I should start putting that in my posts and I am calm.


This is who I use. And I'm glad that you're calm.

Free UK & USA VPN , Premium VPN Service, Hide/Change IP VPN, Unblock Hulu, Unblock ITV, BBC | HideIpVPN


----------



## curiosa (Feb 23, 2011)

pappabee said:


> This is who I use. And I'm glad that you're calm.
> 
> Free UK & USA VPN , Premium VPN Service, Hide/Change IP VPN, Unblock Hulu, Unblock ITV, BBC | HideIpVPN


Ah. This must be a good service because they offer limited free accounts per month. I tried registering for it last week and they were out. I'll try them again next month and check out their premium service. Thanks for your recommendation!


----------



## pictou (Jun 9, 2011)

Ironically enough I spent the weekend researching the exact same thing. I came across a few with varying reviews. strong VPN was one, Hide My Ass another. You can expect to lose bandwidth on the download side for sure but assuming you have a good connection to start with it should be good enough for streaming. There are others out there as well. If you are goin to be doing any serious downloading/streaming I suggest getting a paid service for piece of mind.


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

pictou said:


> Ironically enough I spent the weekend researching the exact same thing. I came across a few with varying reviews. strong VPN was one, Hide My Ass another. You can expect to lose bandwidth on the download side for sure but assuming you have a good connection to start with it should be good enough for streaming. There are others out there as well. If you are goin to be doing any serious downloading/streaming I suggest getting a paid service for piece of mind.


One of the problems with downloading streaming is the consistency of the download. some of the services have a lot of peaks and valleys and that hurts the download quality. The same things goes for your DSL. As I said before sometimes it's better to pay for quality.


----------



## pictou (Jun 9, 2011)

I agree...my plan will be to get the best Internet package I can find and the best VPN I can find and hope for the best. Not sure how fast I can get in SMA but the word is decent packages can be bought depending on your neighborhood.


----------



## floridagal (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks pappabee for the link, although I didn't see ANY choices for $50/year on their site??? I use Witopia.net and have had excellent luck with them. They are $60/year and I've used them for two years since moving to Chapala.

Best regards to all,
Donna


----------



## Skycowboy (May 4, 2011)

I am using Strong VPN open and have found it to work exceptionally well. Streams Netflix, my Slingbox, ABC, etc.

I think it is ~$12/month

Good hunting,


----------



## Bajamas (Jul 14, 2010)

I've used HideIpVPN with good success in Mexico. $5.99 per month or $54.00 annually for unlimited bandwidth. They also offer servers located in just the US. I used it to stream video to my TV/NETGEAR - Push2TV HDTV Adapter but due to poor connection speeds with my IPN service, I found that an ethernet cord connection to my router and direct HDMI connection between my computer and television provided uninterrupted video.

Good luck!


----------



## Ana H (Feb 24, 2011)

I use "mask my IP' and have used "Hotspot Shield" in the past. Both are free and very good. I LOVE "Mask My IP"!

Mask My IP - The Best Free Tool For Hiding My IP Address Easily


----------



## floridagal (Jan 4, 2009)

I just downloaded and installed Mask My IP and it opened up several ports including port 808 which is a trojan port - yikes. You might try scanning your ports (first make sure your mask my ip program is running to see what I mean) at grc.com - shields up (this guy is a trusted person I've used for decades to test various firewalls on my computers).

I'm uninstalling it immediately! My plain old Mexico IP only has port 80 open, but THIS program opened up 8 ports that were previously stealthed. NOT GOOD (IMHO) but I wanted to report my own findings... I was so excited when I first found the site, it sounded so good...
but apparently you get what you pay for. 

Donna


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

floridagal said:


> I just downloaded and installed Mask My IP and it opened up several ports including port 808 which is a trojan port - yikes. You might try scanning your ports (first make sure your mask my ip program is running to see what I mean) at grc.com - shields up (this guy is a trusted person I've used for decades to test various firewalls on my computers).
> 
> I'm uninstalling it immediately! My plain old Mexico IP only has port 80 open, but THIS program opened up 8 ports that were previously stealthed. NOT GOOD (IMHO) but I wanted to report my own findings... I was so excited when I first found the site, it sounded so good...
> but apparently you get what you pay for.
> ...


What firewalls do you have and what virus scanner do you use? Either or both of them should have noticed the problem and stopped it. FYI one of the best virus protection available is Microsoft Security Essentials and it's free. And yes I agree with you that in many cases you do get what you pay for but in MSE's case Microsoft has an agenda that it wants to complete.


----------



## floridagal (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi Papabee,

My firewall & AV is Comodo and it works really well without any VPN programs (only port 80 is ever open) but this *thing* opened up 7 more ports I'd never even SEEN open and so I'm uninstalling it. And yes, I already use MSE as well. Good product.


----------



## floridagal (Jan 4, 2009)

accidentally reposted same message, sorry RV


----------



## Ana H (Feb 24, 2011)

That's very odd, I have known several others who have used it and not one of us have had problems.


----------



## floridagal (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi Ada,

Leave it to my computer, eh? Did you go to grc.com and take their port probe to see if you are experiencing the same thing?


----------



## itscoezy (May 19, 2011)

I use the hide vpn. They gave me a 24 hour free one, tried it and loved it. I use it everyday and it's fantastic.  

Goodluck!


----------



## Ana H (Feb 24, 2011)

floridagal said:


> Hi Ada,
> 
> Leave it to my computer, eh? Did you go to grc.com and take their port probe to see if you are experiencing the same thing?


my computer checked out fine. thanks for the link, very useful!


----------



## Tonydavid (Nov 9, 2010)

*How to stream US Videos online*

I am US and moving to Mexico in a few months. Can I set up this hidden IP address stuff here and then use it when I get to Mexico. I"m bringing a MAC computer.


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

Tonydavid said:


> I am US and moving to Mexico in a few months. Can I set up this hidden IP address stuff here and then use it when I get to Mexico. I"m bringing a MAC computer.


What you need to do is contact the supplier that you choose to use and ask them. Different software may have different options.


----------



## Tonydavid (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks for the quick, informative reply. Is there any reason I should not wait till I get to Mexico? Would there be any advantage in setting up VPN before we move?


----------



## floridagal (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi Tony,

Actually, the more stuff you take care of the less you have to worry about doing after you get down here.  I'd research VPN for Macs and see what you find. The best one I've found still is Witopia.net and they are $59.99/year for excellent service and stealthed ports (although Macs are lots better protected anyway than PCs are). Wishing you the very best wherever you go!
Donna


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

Tonydavid said:


> Thanks for the quick, informative reply. Is there any reason I should not wait till I get to Mexico? Would there be any advantage in setting up VPN before we move?


Other than personal preference I know of no reason why you could not wait till you get here. Years ago some VPN services required your current IP address prior to setting up a VPN. You will not have that until you arrive and set up some Internet service here. Even your old service, if you can still get it here, will have a .mx at the end showing your actual location as being in Mexico.


----------



## Bajamas (Jul 14, 2010)

Tonydavid said:


> I am US and moving to Mexico in a few months. Can I set up this hidden IP address stuff here and then use it when I get to Mexico. I"m bringing a MAC computer.


Yes you can. Just be sure that the server that your chosen VPN uses is in the US.


----------

